
Ask HN: Best, Simple, Free Web-based Bookkeeping/Accounting - mstefff
Hey,<p>Just looking for a simple free web-app for basic bookkeeping/accounting - revenues, expenses, etc..<p>Anyone know of any?<p>Thanks
======
noodle
<http://lessaccounting.com/>

<http://blinksale.com/>

<http://www.freshbooks.com/>

~~~
a-priori
I use Freshbooks for my freelance work. It's definitely worth checking out.

------
iuguy
I would advise against anything free in this sector.

In fact.

We had Quickbooks, it was great, it was Windows only, it was one system only
unless we paid an absolute fortune to upgrade to a network version (which was
windows only, which wasn't workable due to our IT policy which allowed people
to use non-Windows OSes).

We don't use Quickbooks anymore, nor do we recommend it. I would say we'd
quite happily pay for a web service providing we can get the data out in a
format we can use...

------
wheels
Best, Simple, Free: Pick any two. ;-)

------
ghshephard
I know it's not a WebApp (at least last time I checked), but I'd recommend you
go with the same product almost every small company in the world uses -
Quickbooks. Everything else is just a niche player. Quickbooks will take you
all the way to just before 500 employees and going public (Speaking from
experience. ) Your financial software should be something you don't even think
about. Quickbooks captures that model -plus, every accountant/bookkeeper in
the world knows how to use it.

If you are dead set on having a webapp, and are planning on growing, the
elements that people are looking for, books that are SOX clean, online expense
and Purchase Requests, can be found in products like Netsuite.

Our company went the QuickBooks->Netsuite->OracleFinancials route. And, no
matter _how many times_ I go through that routine, OracleFinancials _always_
ends up being a pain to deploy - no matter how much we pay the consultants to
make it "smooth, pain free."

------
ryanfelton
I've looked at less accounting and played with there free trial. It was kind
of mediocre. Most of these posted are invoicing solutions. Here are the other
I've looked into:

<http://liteaccounting.com/>

<http://gobootstrap.com/>

<http://www.netbooks.com/>

<http://www.freeagentcentral.com/>

<http://www.clarityaccounting.com/>

From here: <http://mashable.com/2008/09/21/270-online-business-tools/>

~~~
dobesv
Ryan, thanks for the mention! I'd love to hear any comments you have about
Clarity Accounting - we're working hard to connect with our customers and make
it the best it can be.

If your comment is that it is also "mediocre" then so be it :)

\-- Dobes Vandermeer Clarity Accounting Support
<http://www.clarityaccounting.com>

------
dabeeeenster
Will plug my UK-based app:

<http://www.pipelineworks.com>

Although it's more tailored to time tracking and invoice generation, we are
writing hooks into some accounting packages...

------
mstefff
Came across gobootstrap.com - pretty nice

~~~
TweedHeads
I learned something new today thanks to you and I thought I'd share it.

If you select a link then drag and drop it over the "New Tab" toolbar button
in firefox, it opens the page in a tab in the background. Nice huh?

I knew you could drop it over the address bar, but I never wanted to leave the
current page so I rarely used it that way.

Of course you have to have the "New Tab" button active in your toolbar, which
I've always had since phoenix, and I wonder why firefox doesn't come with it
active by default, but I digress...

~~~
dkokelley
Another way: If you have a scroll wheel you can middle-click on a link to open
in a new tab.

I totally agree about the "New Tab" button being up by default. It's the first
thing I do when I'm on another computer without it.

Edit: But that would only work if it was an actual link. Plain text doesn't
work obviously.

------
justinkelly
<http://www.simpleinvoices.org> for your free/open-source web-based invoicing
needs, soon there will be an accounting extension avilable for it

Cheers

Justin Kelly \- <http://www.simpleinvoices.org>

------
thinkcomp
My startup:
[http://www.thinkcomputer.com/software/exponent/enterprise.ht...](http://www.thinkcomputer.com/software/exponent/enterprise.html)

Does your books, does your payroll, does your taxes.

------
senthil_rajasek
I haven't tried it personally but this is worth looking into atleast based on
the advertised feature set,

<http://invoice.zoho.com/>

------
MicahWedemeyer
Any that are good at tracking losses? My company has a lot of red ink, but not
a lot of revenue ;)

------
jasonlbaptiste
less accounting by far.

------
drhowarddrfine
<http://mint.com>

~~~
jfarmer
The OP was asking about bookkeeping and accounting, not personal finance. He's
going to want things like revenue, expenses, accounts receivable, etc.

Mint is pretty slick for what it does, though.

